# Adopting a 2-4 year old hunting breed



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

I am considering adopting an adult hunting dog. The dog knows basic commands like heel, sit, down, drop (when retrieving) but has not been exposed to hunting situations. Have any of you had experience with adopting adult hunting dogs...good or bad? 

As for me, I've not trained a hunting dog for 20 years when I trained my last lab. I'll have to bone up for sure so I am no expert, just highly motivated to have a dog that is good with the family, likes the duck marsh, and ocassional upland bird chase.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I would see if the dog is birdy at all. if he hasn't been introduced to birds and isn't interested then I would pass but if he wants em go for it JMHO


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

You might also want to see how the dog responds to loud noises.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Both of the above things mentioned are great ideas before commiting. No exposure to birds or retrieving could make a tough road and if for some reason the dog happens to be gun shy that is a challenge you will not want to take on.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I adopted a Gordon Setter, at two years old. He hadn't been exposed to a whole lot of birds, but a fair share. He turned out to be a great dog. The first couple of months were a challenge. He would Pee, and poop in the house.(we figured this was why they were getting rid of him). But turns out this can be a normal adjustment period.

You need to make sure you give him lots of love, and let himknows your the dominate male right away. Do this gently though. A couple of tips for this is.

Eat your meal first, making sure he's watching. Make sure you feed him for a while not the wife.

This is going to sound weird, but when you feed him, spit a little in his food.

Look him in the eye and dont look away till he looks away first.

Once he accepts you as the Alpha male, you will see the real dog. Good luck.


If this works out you will be pleasantly surprised. It is very nice not going through the puppy stage. No chewing, whinning, Only a couple of accidents in the house, rather than months worth. I would defiantly do it again.


----------

